# Alice router an 4 lan dosen mit a 2 ports anschließen



## Broeggy2202 (8. Juni 2012)

*Alice router an 4 lan dosen mit a 2 ports anschließen*

hallo zusemmen

ich hab mal ne frage weiss einer von euch wie ich meinen aliceroute mit 3ports 
an 4 landosen anschließe soll???
hab auch ein foto davon gemacht die dosen gehen in 3 zimmer und dachboden

danke schonmal in vorraus

gruß dennis


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alice router an 4 lan dosen mit a 2 ports anschließen*

Du kannst da entweder ein Zimmer auslassen, oder aber nen Switch dazukaufen. Der Switch kommt dann an einen der LAN-Ports und macht aus dem Port dann mehrere neue - einer für 4 Ports ist nicht teuer, keine 20€. Selbst mbit-fähige: http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-SG1005D-Netzwerk-Switch-1000MBit/dp/B000N99BBC


----------



## Broeggy2202 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alice router an 4 lan dosen mit a 2 ports anschließen*

okay danke ^^

kannst du mir auch vieleicht sagen wie ich dass dann mit dem telefon mache dass soll da aus dem zimmer raus aber da ist die telefondose
weil der nachwuchs da rein kommt


----------



## mattinator (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alice router an 4 lan dosen mit a 2 ports anschließen*

Wie's aussieht, ist die Telefondose auch mit  RJ-45 angeschlossen. Einfach mit einem normalen LAN-Kabel auf ein anderes Zimmer durchschleifen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alice router an 4 lan dosen mit a 2 ports anschließen*

Wird das Telefon direkt am Alice-Router angeschlossen?


----------



## mattinator (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alice router an 4 lan dosen mit a 2 ports anschließen*

Die Anschlussanleitung liegt i.d.R. bei den Geräten. Meistens gibt es einen separaten Splitter vor dem Router, in den die Telefonleitung vom Amt herein und WAN an den Router sowie analoges Telefon / ISDN zum Telefon heraus gehen.


----------



## mrfloppy (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alice router an 4 lan dosen mit a 2 ports anschließen*

hat alice nicht nur voip??? ich geh mal davon aus das router mit TAE anschluss kabel direkt mit dem amt ( hier dsl)verbunden ist und sein telefon im router hängt


----------



## mattinator (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alice router an 4 lan dosen mit a 2 ports anschließen*

Auf jeden Fall sollte mit den Anschluss-Dosen im Bild das Umlegen der Amtsleitung in ein anderes Zimmer kein Problem sein. Die Krabbel-Box sollte jedoch zur Sicherheit nicht direkt neben den Dosen stehen, sonst zieht der Nachwuchs dann irgendwann mal die Kabel.


----------



## HorseT (8. Juni 2012)

Bei Alice ist der Telefonport im Router integriert. Nimm einfach ein Ethernet-Kabel, das eine Ende am TK-Port des Routers, das andere an den Port der UAE, in dem du dein Telefon haben möchtest und in dem dazugehörigen Raum das Telefon nur noch an den Port. Sollte dann funktionieren. Soweit die Verkabelung nach Norm durchgeführt wurde.


----------



## Broeggy2202 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alice router an 4 lan dosen mit a 2 ports anschließen*

danke für die antworten ich werde es mal ausprobieren ^^


----------

